# Schneiden In Premiere



## huxi0 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo. 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist in Adobe Premiere mehrere Videos gleichzeitig zu schneiden. Also 3 Videos die untereinander liegen?


----------



## chmee (11. Februar 2012)

Stichwort Untersequenzen.

Wie wäre es, wenn Du die drei Videos in eine Timeline(Sequenz) legst, diese Sequenz in eine zweite ziehst, dort schneidest? Dann kannst Du den Schnitt, den Du im zweiten Fenster getan hast, auf alle anwenden, indem Du das passende Video in der ersten Sequenz an oder ausmachst.

Nesting Erklärung

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (12. Februar 2012)

Um Chmees Antwort zu verkürzen: "Ja logisch!"

(Mit Verlaub ; ))!


----------

